# Monark literature and scans



## chitown (Sep 20, 2010)

Starting to organize some of the cool patents and Monark ads I've found.

Starting with some Flo-Cycle stuff.

View attachment 12671View attachment 12675
View attachment 12673View attachment 12674

Link to patent. Interesting it was filed Dec 24 1936. Surprised the patent office was open on Christmas Eve.

http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=nbFzAAAAEBAJ&dq=2178939


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2010)

A pic from Louisiana newspaper and a lucky kid indeed. Interest to note how close it is to the ad; Pie-crust chain guard, light/battery, kickstand, tires...

View attachment 12705


----------



## OldRider (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Chi!I love reading old news stories like that. I'm trying to remember when the last time was I heard the word"swell" used!


----------



## akikuro (Sep 22, 2010)

It's interesting that the Troxel seat was invented by Faulhaber - which was also a seat maker. Perhaps he worked for Troxel before opening his own business?


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's another frrom '35. Never saw this one. Could it be the ladies version?

View attachment 12718View attachment 12720

Looks like Faulhaber worked for Troxel and designed some bad-ass saddles while he resided in Elyria in the county of Lorain and State of Ohio. 

This one is a Troxel as well.

View attachment 12719  Designers name Hayes


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Sep 26, 2010)

Lets not let this thread die!  I appreciate what you have put together thus far.  I will try to come up with somethings to add to it.


----------



## JOEL (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, if only these designs had made it to production. I love the waterfall saddle and the spring suspension on the Flocycle.


----------



## teisco (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool,, I am looking for info on 50's monark deluxe.


----------



## chitown (Sep 29, 2010)

*more Monark patents*

View attachment 12953View attachment 12955

View attachment 12954View attachment 12956


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 30, 2010)

found something to...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 2, 2010)

more more more!


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a scan of a Monark ad I have...my bike looks just like the one in the ad!


----------



## chitown (Dec 22, 2010)

Lucky kid...
View attachment 15540

Hexobar

View attachment 15541


----------

